# Gaming Build



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,
I plan on buying a new PC,
Mainly I need it strong for virtualization tests (Hyper-V), Gaming, Movies.
No need for mouse, keyboard, speakers.
I'm from Israel, and my budget is 1400$ max.
Here is the what I built, please tell me your thoughts 


This Specification Created @ www.tms.co.il - Professional and Reliable Computers Chain Stores

*CPU:*
Intel Core i5 8400 / 1151 Tray
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 841
*CPU Cooling:*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 -
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 69
*Motherboards:*
Gigabyte GA-B250M Gaming 3 
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 376
*Memory:*
DDR 4 16G (8Gx2) 2400 AegisGaming 1.2V CL17 G.Skill -
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 689
*Cases:*
 Antec P8 Tempered Glass Case
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 269
*Power Supplies:*
Corsair CS550M 550W PSU 80+ Gold Modular - 
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 309
*SSD Drives:*
Intel SSD 360GB Pro 2500 Series MLC 2.5" SATA3 - With new PC only 
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 428
*Hard Drives:*
WD HDD 1.0TB 7200 64MB SATA3 Blue 3.5
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 211
*Video Cards:*
Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual 8GB GDDR5 VR Ready - 
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 1847
*System Assembly:*
https://www.tms.co.il/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=100558
Qty: 1 - Price: ₪ 0
*Total:* ₪ 5039
*Will Compete with every offer or specifications in the Forums.*
The Prices are including VAT and for Credit card up to 12 equal payments.
https://www.tms.co.il/index.php?route=product/configurator_preview&id=3

*I picked this MB and not a cheaper one because I need 4 memory slots.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

I just noticed the prices are not US $, so just ignore them.
The total price is 1430$


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd change the power supply to a Seasonic, XFX, or Antec branded unit.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I'd change the power supply to a Seasonic, XFX, or Antec branded unit.


In this store I have those 2 options:
Antec NeoECO II 550
Antec VP550P

Which one you suggest?
Or I need more than 550?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd go with the NeoECO unit at 550W.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Great thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't think the board will run that cpu so you need to get a Gen8 board or go backwards on the cpu to 6 or 7.
Here is a good board and much rather see MSI than troubled Gigabyte motherboards
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=gen_8_motherboards-_-13-144-113-_-Product


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Here is a good board and much rather see MSI than troubled Gigabyte motherboards


Multiple recommended Gigabyte boards and personally used boards; never have had a fault.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Then you haven't built to many I'm afraid. Gigabyte had troubles with Usb ports a few years ago that damn near finished them off . They also have had innumerable issues with dual bios and I don't know why they have not given that up.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow thanks, I missed that, the MB is not compatible with 8th gen...
I will replace to Z370


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No problem these boards are getting more and more specific.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Then you haven't built to many I'm afraid. Gigabyte had troubles with Usb ports a few years ago that damn near finished them off .


Or you haven't given them a second chance. :wink:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Aviv said:


> Wow thanks, I missed that, the MB is not compatible with 8th gen...
> I will replace to Z370


Let us see a final post of each part you choose to buy before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, I dont know about Gigabyte troubles, but I'm already kind of beyond my budget, so I'll go probably for *Gigabyte Z370P D3*, which is the best price for ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte's Z370s in the store...

*CPU:
*Intel Core i5 8400 / 1151 Tray
*CPU Cooling:
*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2 -
*Motherboards:
*Gigabyte Z370P D3
*Memory:
*DDR 4 16G (8Gx2) 2400 AegisGaming 1.2V CL17 G.Skill -
*Cases:
*Antec P8 Tempered Glass Case
*Power Supplies:
*Antec NeoECO II 550 
*SSD Drives:
*Intel SSD 360GB Pro 2500 Series MLC 2.5" SATA3 - With new PC only 
*Hard Drives:
*WD HDD 1.0TB 7200 64MB SATA3 Blue 3.5
*Video Cards:
*Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual 8GB GDDR5 VR Ready -


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

I also have an option for MB: *MSI Z370-A Pro* if I add 10$, I'm not familiar with MSI MBs, should I pick this one?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I build an average 8-10 desktops a month in busy season and I can only go by my experience. For the last several years if I rank them by least amount of issues in order I see MSI, AS Rock and Asus then Gigabyte. There are some Gigabyte boards listed now so it appears they are over their issues:
Best Motherboard 2017: Intel and AMD boards for all budgets | Trusted Reviews


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Comparison between the 2:


























They seems quiet similar by specs - the differences I see are:
ECC - does it really effective? for the RAM to work better?
GPU - I have external so it doesnt matter much, though I do plan to add 2nd monitor in the future.
Bluetooth - Im not sure if there will be any use :ermm:
USB - more inputs on the MSI.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would not worry about ECC ram as it is more pricey and primarily for server use anyway. The listing for Usb are incorrect for Gigabyte SB 4 Usb 3.0 and 2 Usb 2.1 anyway and the MSI has the same.


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> I would not worry about ECC ram as it is more pricey and primarily for server use anyway. The listing for Usb are incorrect for Gigabyte SB 4 Usb 3.0 and 2 Usb 2.1 anyway and the MSI has the same.


Then additionally to your advice from experience I guess I'll go for the MSI...
Thanks alot for the quick response


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

As I said I am a system builder and I think one of the things that I forgot to say is I personally have 2 desktops as well as 2 laptops and my desktops have always had MSI motherboards and one is now nearly 4 years old without a hiccup and the other is 2 years old but I bought it used because I could not find a suitable board for Gen 4 Intel hardware at the time and a real pro I know recommended the model, and I have never had that kind of courage for my own systems which get a lot of use. I had 2 Gigabyte Z97 MX Gaming 5 boards in the second unit in the same time, RMA'd both with failed bootup electrical issues after a year's use and sold the replacement boards on eBay as I didn't have the courage to try them again, and that board had good reviews. Oh and that board was made for quite a while. I also had bought 2 newer Gigabyte Z170 MX Gaming 5 boards for a Gen 6 cpu I returned for the same reasons out of a client unit I just replaced with an MSI board as well. And before anyone says anything I only use Seasonic Power Supplies and have for about 5 years now. All of that broke my heart as Gigabyte were always my BFF but back 5 years ago there were many Gigabyte boards with Usb 3 issues that required bios flashes to fix and those boxes could have been opened and upgraded by a mfgr who cared or suppliers who cared and saved us a lot of work!


----------



## Aviv (Dec 30, 2012)

Well that experience is more important then the detailed comparison.
Thanks.

Just completed the order, this build:

*CPU:
*Intel Core i5 8400 / 1151 Tray
*CPU Cooling:
*Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev 2
*Motherboards:
*MSI Z370-A Pro
*Memory:
*DDR 4 16G (8Gx2) 2400 AegisGaming 1.2V CL17 G.Skill -
*Cases:
*Antec P8 Tempered Glass Case
*Power Supplies:
*Antec NeoECO II 550 
*SSD Drives:
*Intel SSD 360GB Pro 2500 Series MLC 2.5" SATA3 - With new PC only 
*Hard Drives:
*WD HDD 1.0TB 7200 64MB SATA3 Blue 3.5
*Video Cards:
*Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual 8GB GDDR5 VR Ready


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks like a plan and will be excited to hear how it goes together.


----------

